# Land abfragen



## Gast (21. Mrz 2007)

hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit Java das land einer IP abfragen kann? hab mich mal bei den Sockets und InetAddress und INetAddress objekten umgeschaut, aber leider nichts gefunden..


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2007)

Das ist nicht möglich.
Es gibt Dienste wie GeoIP die eine Datenbank über solche Informationen führen, letztlich ist aber auch das eine 'Schätzung' und keine Standortangabe.
Spätestens mit einem Proxy fällt die Sache dann eh auf die Nase.


----------



## Gast (22. Mrz 2007)

hab ich die möglichkeit, diese dienste zu nutzen?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

Ja, ist aber nicht eben billig AFAIK.


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2007)

muss ich dafür zahlen !? falls ja, hast du vielleicht ein paar seiten, wo ich da mal nach gucken kann?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2007)

http://www.maxmind.com/


----------

